# Sewing for old farts



## Zagut (Oct 16, 2016)

Anyone have suggestions for threading the needle?

I used to be able to do it with ease.

Now it seems I need to use a needle with a larger size eye.

Oh well. Age has it's advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 16, 2016)

They have those little tinfoil and wire threaders.  Used to come with sewing kits in hotel rooms, and might still be found at fabric places and Walmart.  I use the spit and twist method, though the needle eyes do seem to be getting smaller lately.

Maybe dip the end of the thread in a bottle of nail polish (which you probably don't have) or some varnish (which you probably do have).  Not much, just enough to stiffen the end, squeeze off the excess and let dry.  Then poke through the needle.

Beeswax or an old candle might also work.  Drag a bit of the thread through it, then flatten it with your fingers and poke it through the needle.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey, Zagut. You want to look for self-threading needles. They have a little separation at the top, so you pull the thread down into the opening rather than trying to push the thread through. Here's an example: https://www.amazon.com/COLONIAL-Easy-Threading-Calyxeye-Needles/dp/B001DEJJV8


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 16, 2016)

They also make needles that you can pull the thread into the eye, not sure what they are called, but they do have them at Walmart.

On Edit: I see GG knows what I am talking about...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 16, 2016)

Zagut said:


> Anyone have suggestions for threading the needle?
> ...


Maybe a "roommate" with younger eyes?


----------



## Zagut (Oct 16, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe a "roommate" with younger eyes?


 
I like this suggestion best. 

Perhaps they could even do the sewing for me? 


Hey. We can dream now can't we. 



I'll keep an eye out for those "self-threading needles."

Sounds like what my decrepit old eyes need.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 16, 2016)

I had to go to a dollar store and buy stronger reading glasses so I can thread a needle.  I've been hand sewing down quilts for camping use.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 16, 2016)

roadfix said:


> I had to go to a dollar store and buy stronger reading glasses so I can thread a needle. I've been hand sewing down quilts for camping use.


 
I think stronger glasses are the answer but those self threading needles look good even with stronger glasses.

Now can anyone tell me how to obtain them with the correct color thread?

And I'm really curious to watch them thread themselves. 


The roommate with younger eyes and perhaps other younger parts still intrigues me.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 16, 2016)

Being part of the "seasoned" age group I can understand.  Is your challenge that you are having difficulty seeing to thread the needle or is it a hands/fingers problem?  I have serious arthritis in both my hands, particularly my fingers, and doing _fine_ tasks are sometimes hard to accomplish.

I'm aware of the split needles that have been mentioned but I've never looked for them in a store.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 16, 2016)

It's both Katie H.

Glasses help but the tiny eye of the needle doesn't help at all.

The only thing that did the trick this last go round with sewing was a larger needle size.

I really need to look into the younger roommate aspect . 

Anyone know someone who want's all I have to look out for an ahole and put up with my BS until I am no more?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2016)

I bought mine at JoAnn Fabrics. It's a nationwide chain. It's probably available at Walmart, Target and Michael's as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2016)

Zagut said:


> ...Anyone know someone who want's all I have to look out for an ahole and put up with my BS until I am no more?



I do.  She's here with me.  I shopped with the same criteria and was lucky enough to find her.  You may find stronger glasses less expensive.  

I've had luck with those wire needle threaders and slightly bigger eyed needles.  SO came into this relationship with a fully stocked sewing kit.  When something needs sewing, she hands it to me!


----------



## Zagut (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> You may find stronger glasses less expensive.


 

Very good point my friend. 

But does cost really matter as long as your undies are without holes? 

Guess I'd best look at the stronger magnification specks at the store. 

But I'll never rule out the gold digger who want's my crap.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2016)

Zagut said:


> Very good point my friend.
> 
> But does cost really matter as long as your undies are without holes? ..



You need to rethink this.  Holes in undies?  First, no one gives a crap about the holes in their undies. Second, if the holes are a problem, buy new underwear.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't mend anything anymore after ending up with a needle in my toe eons ago. 

I kicked the dropped needle into my big toe getting up to answer the phone, and only the thread was showing at the tip of my toe. The eye of the needle went in first, so pulling on the thread caused nothing but pain. The rest of the story was gruesome at the ER.

Nope, I don't mend with a needle anymore.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 16, 2016)

I have used those "self threading needles". Sometimes they break the thread while you are trying to get it through the split in the top of the needle. I vote for the needle threader and better specs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 17, 2016)

Zagut said:


> ...I really need to look into the younger roommate aspect...





GotGarlic said:


> I bought mine at JoAnn Fabrics...


You got your *roommate* at JoAnn's?

I know you really mean the needle threader, but see how my mind works late at night while sipping wine?


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 17, 2016)

I have always used a magnifying glass,  what I was told to do  when I studied as a seamstress , I have one of these sewing lamps attached to the table with magnifying glass and light, perfect.

http://www.clasohlson.com/medias/sys_master/8873367502878.jpg


----------



## Addie (Oct 17, 2016)

Katie H said:


> Being part of the "seasoned" age group I can understand.  Is your challenge that you are having difficulty seeing to thread the needle or is it a hands/fingers problem?  I have serious arthritis in both my hands, particularly my fingers, and doing _fine_ tasks are sometimes hard to accomplish.
> 
> I'm aware of the split needles that have been mentioned but I've never looked for them in a store.



I do a lot of embroidery. I like the fine point of smaller needles, and on occasion resort to the needle threaders. Otherwise, I resort to the self threading needles. But I have discovered much to my chagrin, that the thread still has to match the needle eye. There are some embroidery needles that just won't accept two or more embroidery threads through the eye. And that goes for heavy cotton thread for hand sewing. 

One day on a shopping spree I came across an item that "I just had to have." A bag of 500 needle threaders. I always seemed to be breaking mine. At the worst time. I was giving away handfuls of those things. I think I may still have a few.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> I have always used a magnifying glass,  what I was told to do  when I studied as a seamstress , I have one of these sewing lamps attached to the table with magnifying glass and light, perfect.
> 
> http://www.clasohlson.com/medias/sys_master/8873367502878.jpg


That looks like it could be really handy for lots of things.


----------



## blissful (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been making up sewing kits and have learned that the cheap needle threaders, will pull out the metal threader part, if not fortified. Those little metal ones. You can get the metal threader part more tightly held, if you take a coin and press the metal parts that hold the threader, so the metal thread doesn't tear out when you use it.

There are also two types of self threading needles. The one mentioned above where you push/pull the thread through the top of the eye, and the other is called a side threading needle. I have both types in my sewing kits for tired eyes. 

This is the side threading needle, much harder to find than the other type. https://www.amazon.com/Sench-Self-T...6716029&sr=8-1&keywords=side+threading+needle


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 17, 2016)

blissful said:


> ***the cheap needle threaders, will pull out the metal threader part, if not fortified. Those little metal ones. You can get the metal threader part more tightly held, if you take a coin and press the metal parts that hold the threader, so the metal thread doesn't tear out when you use it.
> ***



Thank you! I've been using those things for years and it was always with the last one in the house it would break...   why didn't I figure that out???


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> You need to rethink this.  Holes in undies?  First, no one gives a crap about the holes in their undies. Second, if the holes are a problem, buy new underwear.



Wow, so no one tells boys never to go out with holes in their undies because you might be in an accident and you don't want the ambulance people to see that?? Amazing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 17, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You got your *roommate* at JoAnn's?
> 
> I know you really mean the needle threader, but see how my mind works late at night while sipping wine?



Goofus! Time to go to bed... 

btw, my roommate would never be caught dead in JoAnn's unless I was with him


----------



## blissful (Oct 17, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Thank you! I've been using those things for years and it was always with the last one in the house it would break...   why didn't I figure that out???


You're welcome! I just learned about that recently and I've been sewing for years.Lay out the coin shaped part and the metal threader part flat on the table, then with the edge of a coin, press solidly down on the coin ridges that hold the metal threader part. They are sure flimsy and often come apart.


----------



## Addie (Oct 17, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Thank you! I've been using those things for years and it was always with the last one in the house it would break...   why didn't I figure that out???



Don't feel too bad. That's why I bought that stupid bag of 500.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 17, 2016)

Taxlady: My husband uses it for  electronics, I use it for removing splinters and even cake decor...


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Taxlady: My husband uses it for  electronics, I use it for removing splinters and even cake decor...


Sounds useful. I'm sure there are lots of other uses for that magnifier-lamp.

Do you have one that clamps onto something? Or with a base to set it on a table? Or a floor lamp? Or something I haven't seen?


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 17, 2016)

Taxlady, this version have clamp on and sits really sturdy.  I do like it.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Taxlady, this version have clamp on and sits really sturdy.  I do like it.


Good to know. I was a little concerned about the clamp on version wobbling. I guess I'll just have to look for a really sturdy one.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, so no one tells boys never to go out with holes in their undies because you might be in an accident and you don't want the ambulance people to see that?? Amazing.



The one time I was in that situation (heart attack in 2003) I can honestly say the condition of my underwear did not cross my mind.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, so no one tells boys never to go out with holes in their undies because you might be in an accident and you don't want the ambulance people to see that?? Amazing.


Not for that very reason but my wife throws my holy undies into the rag box in the garage.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> You need to rethink this. Holes in undies? First, no one gives a crap about the holes in their undies. Second, if the holes are a problem, buy new underwear.


 
I can't get the multi quote function to work right so you'll get this one at a time.


Buy New undies. 

You obviously don't understand how frugal (cheap) I am.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I don't mend anything anymore after ending up with a needle in my toe eons ago.
> 
> I kicked the dropped needle into my big toe getting up to answer the phone, and only the thread was showing at the tip of my toe. The eye of the needle went in first, so pulling on the thread caused nothing but pain. The rest of the story was gruesome at the ER.
> 
> Nope, I don't mend with a needle anymore.


 
I can understand that Kayelle.

I once had a #6 finish nail go through my finger.
Don't want to experience that again.
I do have the X-Rays if anyone is interested.
And yes it did go through the bone. 
It was also the middle one so if you want to see it I'll be giving you the finger.   Board attached.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2016)

blissful said:


> I've been making up sewing kits and have learned that the cheap needle threaders, will pull out the metal threader part, if not fortified. Those little metal ones. You can get the metal threader part more tightly held, if you take a coin and press the metal parts that hold the threader, so the metal thread doesn't tear out when you use it.
> 
> There are also two types of self threading needles. The one mentioned above where you push/pull the thread through the top of the eye, and the other is called a side threading needle. I have both types in my sewing kits for tired eyes.
> 
> This is the side threading needle, much harder to find than the other type. https://www.amazon.com/Sench-Self-T...6716029&sr=8-1&keywords=side+threading+needle


 
There are needle threaders? Google even say's they have automatic ones.
I still like the idea of the roommate idea and having them being the automatic needle threader.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, so no one tells boys never to go out with holes in their undies because you might be in an accident and you don't want the ambulance people to see that?? Amazing.


 
My mother drummed this into my head over and over. That's why I need help with needles. Can't have the EMS folks finding even the tiniest hole.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> The one time I was in that situation (heart attack in 2003) I can honestly say the condition of my underwear did not cross my mind.


 
As to be expected. And to tell you the truth I actually never care about the condition of my undergarments.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Not for that very reason but my wife throws my holy undies into the rag box in the garage.


 
Does she at least hold a service as she disposes of these Holy garments?


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 17, 2016)

My visiting daughter stood in my room and wouldn't leave until I handed her an old bra that was being replaced by a new one...  

I did have a choice as to which decrepit article I gave her but she stood there with scissors in hand till I handed one over....   then she ran to the dust bin and chomped away with the scissors.    awww com'on - they weren't THAT bad!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> My visiting daughter stood in my room and wouldn't leave until I handed her an old bra that was being replaced by a new one...
> 
> I did have a choice as to which decrepit article I gave her but she stood there with scissors in hand till I handed one over....   then she ran to the dust bin and chomped away with the scissors.    awww com'on - they weren't THAT bad!


I solved that problem. I almost never wear one. That way the ones I have stay nice a good long time.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2016)

taxlady said:


> I solved that problem. I almost never wear one. That way the ones I have stay nice a good long time.


 
This could be considered TMI.

Or perhaps not.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 17, 2016)

Zagut said:


> This could be considered TMI.
> 
> Or perhaps not.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 17, 2016)

*Zagnut*, behave yourself! (Yes, the mis-name is intentional. )



taxlady said:


> Sounds useful. I'm sure there are lots of other uses for that magnifier-lamp.
> 
> Do you have one that clamps onto something? Or with a base to set it on a table? Or a floor lamp? Or something I haven't seen?


My SIL got one when she was quilting. Now she uses it when she quilts, cross-stitches, reads, trims her nails...



Zagut said:


> Buy New undies.
> 
> You obviously don't understand how frugal (cheap) I am.


You just don't know how to sell this. The fully intact undies are your winter ones, the ones with holes are you summer ones. Ventilation, you know. 

And, in case we're keeping score, no bra here either. Just to keep things straight, Himself is the only one allowed to run the bases...


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 18, 2016)

Taxlady, I found mine in hardware store, that also sold electronics
.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 18, 2016)

Zagut said:


> Anyone have suggestions for threading the needle?
> 
> I used to be able to do it with ease.
> 
> ...


Try a haberdashery shop for a needle threader or Google "needle threader". There are various types, the simplest being a thin diamond-shaped wire loop attached to a plasic holder. The wire loop passes through the eye of the needle, you put the thread trough the diamond and remove the wire from the needle. 

There are more complicated arrangements available but this is the one I find the most useful. Works for all thicknesses of thread from sewing cotton to thick knitting yarn.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 10, 2016)

Zagut said:


> Anyone have suggestions for threading the needle?
> 
> I used to be able to do it with ease.
> 
> ...



Read through this (thread.) Pun intended

I'm with purchasing a lighted hands free magnifier.
My sister asked me the other day if I could finish up the last craft project that my Mother had started.It was supposed to be a gift for her husband.

I couldn't not only see the thread hole in the needle.But the tiny beads she was using. So I bought this one
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019VLFJV8/ref=abs_brd_tag_dp?smid=A30PATI02BEUC3

I could have bought a floor lamp or one with a clamp.Some of those clamps are cheaply made. Tried it out last night.Excellent buy.
After I was finished my son used it to work on a computer.Hubby then used it when he took his prescriptions. Got a good laugh at the fine print.
"Do not take while pregnant, or nursing." ROFL!!!!!

It's handy and fits into my sewing table drawers.

Munky Badger


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2016)

Chef Munky said:


> Read through this (thread.) Pun intended
> 
> I'm with purchasing a lighted hands free magnifier.
> My sister asked me the other day if I could finish up the last craft project that my Mother had started.It was supposed to be a gift for her husband.
> ...



Another thing I cannot take or do...


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 11, 2016)

wha??


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2016)

Well...I'm a nurse and so many drugs say not to take while nursing..


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 12, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well...I'm a nurse and so many drugs say not to take while nursing..


----------



## Zagut (Nov 20, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Zagnut*, behave yourself! (Yes, the mis-name is intentional. )
> 
> 
> Behave myself?????
> ...


 
No score keeping here.
But perhaps knowing who is liberated or not is of interest. 

(See I can't help myself.) 


Thanks folks. I've been looking for the needles that allow you to not find the hole and put the thread in from the side or top.
Haven't found them yet but it's not been a priority on my to do list since I only sew every so often.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't have any holy undies. But a bra? I am willing to even leave the house without one. Only during the winter though. I have a coat or sweater over my clothing. 

So now you know. I am liberated too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2016)

Holey Underwear, Batman!

I wear socks until they function as leg warmers...when the holes get bad I chop off the foot.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 20, 2016)

LOL  *Princess* - I have several pairs of heavy work socks...  with no feet -  I wear them in the evenings to keep my ankles warm.  On walks as well, especially when the shoes/boots I am wearing are the 'thin socks' only ones.

I also have a pair of leather boots that I like to put an extra layer at the ankles because for some reason they rub there.

Works perfect.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 20, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Holey Underwear, Batman!
> 
> I wear socks until they function as leg warmers...when the holes get bad I chop off the foot.


 


I sure hope you're taking about socks rather then feet. 

But if it's feet please post a recipe.


----------



## Addie (Nov 21, 2016)

Never wear socks. I simply can not stand the feeling of anything pressing against my skin graft that is at my ankle and top part of my foot.


----------

